# Precepting



## MassEMT-B (Feb 17, 2011)

I have no idea what happened today. I have been riding for a little while as a third rider. My supervisor said he was hearing good things about me. So, today I ride with him to go ahead and get cleared. We do two calls and then I get called into hia office with the main person I have been precepting with. I am shocked to hear from both of them they don't think I am grasping it. I get told my patient care is good but I do the paper work slow and that I don't know how to use the stretcher. The only problem I had was one time it got stuck on the way in without a patient. So I was sent home. My fate is now resting with one of the VPs of the company whether or not they want to train me more or let me go. I just don't understand how I can go from being good to not grasping it. I am sorry about typing all this but I just had to vent how my hopes of actually working might be slipping away. I had to wait over five months to find a job and now I might be losing it.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 17, 2011)

You got sent home for getting the stretcher stuck?  Nothing else?

Who signed off on your training?

If you have developed a problem then they should be helping you correct it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 17, 2011)

That doesn't sound right. I know at my old services precepting was a place to learn how to do things. Did they show you how to use the stretcher properly while on third rides? And paperwork is always slow for the newbies, it's something that takes time to speed up on doing.


----------



## clibb (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah, I agree with everyone else, it just doesn't sound right.
The stretcher does get stuck sometimes, it's life. 
The only time I've seen someone sent home is when the new hire or Paramedic student goes a whole day without even making contact with a single patient after having numerous chances with all sorts of patients.


----------



## rhan101277 (Feb 17, 2011)

Some companies suck to work for.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Feb 17, 2011)

This was suppose to be my last ride then I was going to be by myself. The supervisor was suppose to precept me but because he is on an ALS truck he sent with a crew for all the other rides so I would get a higher call volume. They both said they don't think I am getting it. I may be missing something that they saw. What confused me the most was he said my patient care was good. How is my patient care good if I am not getting it? I am just so confused, upset and nervous right now because I really need a job and can't really afford to lose this one. Also I don't any other company would want to pick me up after hearing a previous company didn't think I could do it.


----------



## TransportJockey (Feb 17, 2011)

If they do let you go for that, any other company cannot call and ask why you were fired. They can jsut call and ask if you did work there. For them to ask more is illegal


----------



## reaper (Feb 17, 2011)

Does not mean it is not happening on a daily basis!


----------



## Shishkabob (Feb 17, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> If they do let you go for that, any other company cannot call and ask why you were fired. They can jsut call and ask if you did work there. For them to ask more is illegal



No, they can ask all they want, where the restrictions happen is what the former employer can say.


Though it's not uncommon for the former-employer to be asked "Would you hire them again" and them answering that.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Feb 20, 2011)

Gah, it's killing me waiting. I am still really confused on this. All I heard were good things and the guy I rode with told me last week at the end of the shift I should be fine as long as I don't do/say something stupid. Which I am pretty sure I didn't. Well, I am atleast hoping they get back to me on Monday so I don't have to wait too long to find out. :sad:


----------



## MassEMT-B (Feb 22, 2011)

I haven't heard anything yet but I have a question. Where do I go from here? Am I going to be screwed getting a job? I spent around 6 months to get hired with only two interviews. Then theres going to be the problem of why I was let go. Won't most companies just think I can't do it and just not bother with me?


----------



## boingo (Feb 23, 2011)

Boston is taking applications for an upcoming BLS academy, you would need to move into Boston within 6 months of hire, although there are ways around it if you are creative.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Feb 23, 2011)

I would but I am currently going to school in southeast MA so I couldn't move to Boston or work full time.


----------



## 8jimi8 (Feb 23, 2011)

I've had so many jobs in my life... If I had a bad experience at one place, often I just won't include it in my resume.


----------



## jrm818 (Feb 23, 2011)

boingo said:


> Boston is taking applications for an upcoming BLS academy, you would need to move into Boston within 6 months of hire, although there are ways around it if you are creative.



Hmm...care to elaborate on the creativity?  

Also, are they taking applications for the academy, or for actually jobs?  I've always been a bit confused by the process, it is accurate that every new to Boston EMS EMT has to go through their "academy"?


----------



## boingo (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, people are rumored to have used an address of a friend or relative, put there name on a few bills, etc....I don't know if it has actually happened or not..., after 10 yrs you can live wherever you please.  

If they hire a class, all those spots are authorized jobs, it is your to lose, and people do for a variety of reasons.  Every new hire is hired as BLS, and is required to attend the academy which lasts about 6 months, 4 months in class, 2 months riding with another recruit and preceptor, usually about 9 wks, sometimes more.  You can test for a medic spot when posted, however you need to be on the job for a minimum of 1 yr to apply.  For a medic who's been working a while, a year BLS sounds rough, but when you factor half of it into the academy, 6 months BLS learning the system, geography, etc...isn't that bad.  

Union shop, group 4 retirement (public safety, 32 yrs/55 yrs of age = 80% pension), deferred comp, 15 paid holidays, accrued sick time 15 days/yr, 2 wks vaca first year, max out at 6 wks, other $$ insentives as well.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea, but from some of the people I worked with tell me you will be call humping all day. Also you get to drive this massive ambulance down this city streets of Boston  Oh, and still haven't heard anything :/


----------



## boingo (Feb 23, 2011)

Well, it isn't a slow system, so chances are you will be doing calls.  8 hr shifts, 4 on 2 off.  As for the massive ambulance, I hear you, I never drive, but its not that bad, if you hit something they give you another ambulance that looks just like it!   

On the bright side, most trucks run out of fixed stations, so you probably wont be sitting on a corner somewhere, although we do staff a few trucks that post.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Feb 23, 2011)

boingo said:


> Boston is taking applications for an upcoming BLS academy, you would need to move into Boston within 6 months of hire, although there are ways around it if you are creative.



Not true. You have to be a MA certed EMT AND live in or very near Boston. My application was denied due to distance yesterday. BUT for the OP this could be a good opportunity since you already are in Mass.


----------



## medicRob (Feb 23, 2011)

That sucks, bro.


----------



## boingo (Feb 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Not true. You have to be a MA certed EMT AND live in or very near Boston. My application was denied due to distance yesterday. BUT for the OP this could be a good opportunity since you already are in Mass.



Who told you that?  Distance should NOT be a factor, if someone told you it was, they were mistaken.  You have 6 months to move in to the city, if you want to commute 8 hrs both ways, that is your business.  You are correct about needing a Mass cert however.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Feb 24, 2011)

Would it be too early to call and see if he has heard anything yet? He said he would try and get something Monday but so far nothing.


----------



## harryb714 (Feb 24, 2011)

MassEMT-B said:


> Would it be too early to call and see if he has heard anything yet? He said he would try and get something Monday but so far nothing.



I would call. It will let you know if they want you or if you should start filling out job applications again.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Feb 28, 2011)

I called and left a message on Thursday. Still haven't heard anything yet. This anticipation is killing me.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, I got a hold of him today and got my answer. Time to find a new job :/


----------



## bigbaldguy (Mar 2, 2011)

Don't sweat it. These things usually happen for a reason, sucks but a year from now you'll probably be glad they didn't hire you. Good luck


----------



## MassEMT-B (Mar 2, 2011)

Thats how I have been keeping postive today, thinking everything happens for a reason.


----------



## MassEMT-B (Mar 3, 2011)

So, how do I go explaining this to other ambulance companies? Do I just explain how I did here and saying that they never really told me why and how I got conflicting views on how I was doing? Also, I was told I should just take a refresher and apply again in 6 months. Could that show maybe I wasn't that bad and bring that up in interviews?


----------



## mkthefiregirl (Mar 21, 2011)

After reading this, I feel like I may know the company this poor person is speaking of. It is common here in MA to just be let go like that. A lot of companies don't want to take the time to teach or don't feel it's their job. :glare: Even if the person is brand new. We were all there once, if they didn't want to run the risk of not having time to help you with the stretcher or paperwork or driving the truck then they shouldn't have hired you. 

I have found that especially here in MA it is a whole different way of doing things. I have worked in two other states down south and up here it's a whole different beast. 

As far as Boston EMS goes, it's awesome if you aren't in medic school. If you are a Basic with nothing holding you back Go for it! If you are in medic school it'll be a long time before a medic position opens up. My boyfriend's medic class had 7 kids from BEMS, BEMS paid for it, but although, they run their own medic academy (just as they do BLS) it doesn't mean there is a position open. Last thing I heard was that there are 25 medics currently working BLS waiting for a spot. 

Good luck, to you, though! Hope you finally heard something or found a new job!


----------



## MassEMT-B (Mar 22, 2011)

Yea, I heard from them and I am not longer employed. I am trying to be optimistic but it's hard when it took me 6 months to get that job and I only got two interviews that whole time. I am curious as to which company you think it is, PM me and tell me which one you think.


----------



## firetender (Mar 22, 2011)

MassEMT-B said:


> Yea, I heard from them and I am not longer employed. I am trying to be optimistic but it's hard when it took me 6 months to get that job and I only got two interviews that whole time. I am curious as to which company you think it is, PM me and tell me which one you think.



There are probably a lot of variables in this. It may very well NOT be about you at all. It could be about other candidates available or becoming available, or even something like a downturn in income making them say, "Oops, we jumped the gun on that hire!" or yadda, yadda, yadda, so DON'T take it personally.

The only thing standing between you and your next job is your perseverance.

Just don't give up. Time passes whether you do something or not. May as well do something.


----------

